# Safe Paint for decorations - Krylon?



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

I'd like to paint my terracotta pots to blend better with the rock in my cichlid tank. I've heard that Krylon Fusion is safe for aquarium use, but it's designed to bond with plastic.

They have another product called KrylonMake It Stone Textured Paint.
Anyone ever use this in their aquarium? 
Safe to use?

I'd love to hear any thoughts/experiences.

Cheers


----------



## jonstreets (Feb 27, 2013)

that stuff would not be safe. one of your first indicators are the skull and cross bones warning sign right on the front. personally i think painting the pots is a bad idea from the start. i would look into other options. apart from the toxic factor there is other problems like the paint chipping etc. but if you absolutely have to do it then you get non-toxic craft paint. the kind kids use. 

if your looking for other options for cichlid hiding places for your tank that blend well, look into pvc piping. you can get it at home depot cheap. the kind that is used to transport drinking water. that stuffs safe.


----------



## PDan (Jan 23, 2015)

*Glazing might be better*

Terracotta is essentially greenware - ceramic pottery that has been fired in a kiln. Glaze is the ceramic "paint" that provides color, texture and finish which must be fired in order to fuse it to the piece. So the colorful ceramic decorations you see in the LFS are glazed, and considered aquarium safe.

There are a few potters' guilds in TO. Perhaps you could approach them about glazing your terracotta. If they agree, you can expect the color to last longer and the glaze to seal better than a commercial aquarium decoration.

OR....

There are ceramic paints available. Some of them are bake on that fuse to ceramic at 400F in a household oven - some not. Some of those paints say they are food-safe - some do not. Is food-safe and non-toxic the same - I dunno.

And I don't mean to fuel the controversy of what is or is not appropriate for aquarium use.

I hope you loop back to let us know what route you picked.

Take good care


----------



## Parallaxus (Apr 21, 2014)

Thanks so much for the replies/info.

I think PDan has made a great suggestion. 
A new diy pottery place has opened up in my area, so I'll speak to them about using their facilities to make some of my own custom stuff that'll be safe for my beloved fish.

I'll send photos when done 

Cheers
Call


----------



## PDan (Jan 23, 2015)

Parallaxus said:


> Thanks so much for the replies/info.
> I'll send photos when done
> Cheers
> Call


I'm lookin forward to it


----------

